# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Reunion para formar la Asociacion meteorologica de Jaen - Sábado 6 de Marzo.

## Rafa

Buenas a tod@s, varios aficionados a la meteorologia de toda la provincia nos vamos a juntar  para formar la Asociacion Meteorologica de Jaen, y el encuentro se va a llevar a cabo para elegir los diferentes cargos y Junta directiva. Aunque tambien se podra ser socio solamente.

El encuentro tendra lugar: 

El dia 13 de Marzo sábado a las 18h en Jaén 
Lugar de celebración: Centro Municipal de Barrio de "Santa Isabel". 
C/ Salvador Vicente de la Torre s/n (Enfrente del Centro de Salud del barrio de Santa Isabel). 
[/b] 
En este mapa podeis ver donde se encuentra el local : 

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...,0.009645&z=17 

Un saludo. 
Esperamos pasar un buen rato. 
Se ruega mensaje de confirmacion en este Post.

----------


## Rafa

*Objetivos:* 

 Fomentar la divulgación pública y el conocimiento social de de la meteorología dentro del ámbito geográfico de la Provincia de Jaen. 

 El estudio y análisis técnico y científico de las características bioclimáticas de la Provincia de Jaen, colaborando con entidades públicas o privadas de cara la difusión de los estudios meteorológicos. 

 Ofrecer, tanto a socios como a demás interesados, un apoyo y asesoramiento técnico en todo lo relativo a instrumentos de medición y control meteorológico. 

 Establecer una red de seguimiento meteorológico permanente en toda la Provincia de Jaen que contribuya a la mejora del conocimiento de comportamiento del clima de nuestra Provincia. 

 Dotar de una estructura y organización formal a los aficionados a la meteorología de toda la Provincia de Jaen, estableciendo un marco de cooperación, aprendizaje y defensa de los derechos e intereses comunes. 

 Cooperar y colaborar con cualquier otra asociación, entidad u organización que a nivel regional, nacional o internacional, comparta fines similares con AMJ. 

Tambien se abrira una pagina web, blog de la Asociacion Meteorologica, se haran numerosas actividades medioambientales y se montara alguna estacion meteorologica cuando nos lleguen las subvenciones. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, yo no soy de Jaén y mi afición es más por la hidrología  :Big Grin:  Pero contad con mi apoyo.

No podré estar presente porque para esas fechas ya tengo un compromiso en Madrid.

----------


## Rafa

A ver si mas aficionados de la Provincia se apuntan a este gran proyecto que sin duda sera muy util y eficaz para el mundo de la meteorologia.  :Wink:

----------


## Rafa

El encuentro tendra lugar: 

El dia 13 de Marzo sábado a las 18h en Jaén 
Lugar de celebración: Centro Municipal de Barrio de "Santa Isabel". 
C/ Salvador Vicente de la Torre s/n (Enfrente del Centro de Salud del barrio de Santa Isabel). 
[/b] 
En este mapa podeis ver donde se encuentra el local : 

http://maps.google.es/maps?f=q&sourc...,0.009645&z=17 

Un saludo. 
Esperamos pasar un buen rato. 
Se ruega mensaje de confirmacion en este Post.

----------

